# Exterior pump socket



## Steve h (7 mo ago)

Hi 
I have an autotrail Scout, the two pin exterior socket for the whale pump has no power, do I need to switch anything on to power it ? Or is there a fuse I can check 
Never had one on my other Motorhome so not sure if I’m just being stupid


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

I cant help as my A-T Comanche doesn't have this but in the absence of any other replies you could ask at the owners club AUTO-TRAIL OWNERS' CLUB or give A-T a ring. I have found the company to be very helpful whenever I have rung them.

If nothing else my post will bump your query back up anyway


----------



## Steve h (7 mo ago)

Good idea I will give them a call - Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

On our Swift, there is an option on the control panel for an external pump, but no socket for it !


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My 2007 AT Arapaho also has an ‘External Pump‘ option when you scroll through control panel above the hab door, although we don’t have that option fitted.

terry


----------



## Steve h (7 mo ago)

Yep
I have the socket but nothing on the control panel 🤷🏻‍♂️😂


dghr272 said:


> My 2007 AT Arapaho also has an ‘External Pump‘ option when you scroll through control panel above the hab door, although we don’t have that option fitted.
> 
> terry


thanks Terry I will have another look at the panel


----------

